# Beagle and Shock Collars



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

Had the beagle pup in the woods today she is only four months old but I was very impressed . She had her noise to the ground and was in and out of brush piles and hunting from the time we got out of the truck. The problem, I had to pick up my son from school at noon and she was not ready to go :sad:. I have had issues with her not wanting to come when called before and I am think of getting a Dog Shock Collars. Do beagle's respond well to these and :help:can someone recommend a good collar. I am also looking into putting up a electronic fence this spring an I think they will work well together.


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

Tri Tronics if you only want a collar forever. Before you do anything with a new collar be sure you get some dvds or books for collar conditioning your dog to use the tool correctly. If not used correctly you can and allmost certainly will RUIN your dog. I don't know how to explain conditioning a beagle since I have Labs, I'm not sure if the proccess is the same but I don't think it is. Make sure you ask a lot of questions and get the information on the breed you plan on conditioning. Collars are a great tool if used properly. 
About the electric fence.... I don't believe you can use the same collar for both. Good luck, Larry


----------



## Jeffrey Towler (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi

I would call Jim at JW Kennels in Merrill MI.

He is very knowledgeable about beagles. I have used his starting pen. His phone number is 989 643 5127.


By the way, great photo's of bobcat.

Regards
Jeffrey Towler
www.marshhawkretrievers.com


----------



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info, I would use differnt collars for the feince and for training. Also I only intend to use the collar for training I would never abuse my dog just becouse I have a collar. I have had beagle for 18 years but I was younger in the early years and I could catch them or they just got tired.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

tjays said:


> Thanks for the info, I would use differnt collars for the feince and for training. Also I only intend to use the collar for training I would never abuse my dog just becouse I have a collar. I have had beagle for 18 years but I was younger in the early years and I could catch them or they just got tired.


That's a really young dog you have so your best bet is to go through daily recall routines for a while (like until it is a year old). Food isn't a bad thing for incentive.

If your Beagle is like my Pointer, the dog is probably just getting lost in what it's doing. I use a Dogtra collar with a vibrate option and I use that more than the shock. To be honest, the shock is never used for recall with mine. I only use the shock to discourage bad behavior or if I ever need to stop a chase (i.e.-deer).

Strapping a shock collar on the dog isn't necessarily going to make it understand what you want or come back. If you see what I mean.


----------

